# Any BBT charters out there? Interpretation needed..



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

I have asked about BBT on the peer support thread but didnt get any answers so will try here this time as I think I may have more luck with clomid girls.

Looking at my chart I think it may be triphasic but need some help with this interpretation.
Heres why:
ov - 35.8
1&2DPO - 36.3
3DPO - 36.4
4DPO - 36.2
5DPO - 36.1
6DPO - 36.4
7,8,9DPO - 36.5
So it dips to just above my coverline(36.05) on 5dpo. 

Is this a triphasic chart (I had a dip at ov and rise after) or would the drop at 4dpo cancel that out? I.e. do you need to see a sudden dip then rise rather then a dip over 2 days?

Could this be an implantation dip? Or is 5dpo too early?

Does it look like an estrogen surge given that the rise at 6dpo is not higher than 3dpo?

Are my flat temps worrying?

Anyone at all who has any experience with charting can you please help me Im going crazy trying to work it out.
Thanks
Ba
x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ba,

Sorry I know nothing but charting, but hope you DPO5 dip was implantation   

Fingers crossed for you

Sharry xxx


----------



## aspiring (Jun 27, 2007)

Hiya, I'll tell you what I think although please bear in mind it's just my opinion!

I would not consider this a triphasic chart because of the dip. Plus I think I would expect triphasic to go up slightly more than your has. I would not necessarily think the dip was implantation because from the charts I've seen, usually the dip is just one day, but yours dips for two days. 

Are you completely sure you ov'd when you think? Without actually looking at your chart it's difficult to say, but I might be inclined to think that you didn't ov until the day you have listed as 5dpo. Are you using OPKs as well?

I'm sorry I can't be more definite, but I don't think there's an obvious triphasic pattern to your chart. Are you using ? If you are, the software will usually suggest triphasic when there are enough temps for it to be a possibility.

Trying to interpret charts after ov is such a minefield! Please bear in mind that even if your chart isn't triphasic and even if that's not an implantation dip, you could still be pregnant! Fingers crossed for the next week for you!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks so much.  
One half of me thought that the dip was too early, needed to be a sharp drop rather than a gradual and needed a higher rise. The other half saw a dip and wanted it to be BFP.
Its only my second (and a half) month of tracking so its all new and as not many girls on here do it I am so thankful for your opinion.
Ba
x


----------

